# video-tutorial selber machen



## BobbyBrown (6. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich möchte ein Video-Tutorial machen. Um Programme zu erklären genügen ja meistens "Screenshots" von den wichtigen Einstellungen.
Aber jetzt möchte ich ein Video-Tutorial machen   

Welchen Programm benötige ich dafür?

Bitte nennt mir am besten ein einfach zu bedienendes. Wäre ja Ironie wenn ich ein Video-Tutorial zum Thema " Wie mache ich ein Video-Tutorial? " bräuchte.


Danke euch


----------



## goela (6. Mai 2005)

Such doch mal im Forum über Videotutorials oder Camtasia! Da findest Du die Antwort auf Deine Frage!


----------

